# Tivo ruins the best reason to use it



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

The reason I am using the Tivo over Roku is the better guide for Locast. The guide always opened to the Locast portion, which is what I use. Now all of a sudden they changed it to open with the Tivo + channels. It's just a pain to scroll through all those channels I don't use to get to locast channels. 

Is their a way to change this back? If so I can't find it.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

You can use Live Channels app. Or disable TiVo customization.


----------



## Lane007 (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't use my TS4k as my primary streamer so I don't know when it happened, but I discovered my guide channel order changed as well. However, I use the favorite channels guide feature and with my favorite Locast channels selected they show up in the guide first. When I just checked the guide there were 3 or 4 TiVo channels ahead of the usual Locast channels. I deleted them from my favorites, not sure how they got there, and my guide is back to normal. I did notice that after my favorite channels the remaining channel guide order is different than before. Now the channels, after my selected favorites, are those of Pluto, then TiVo+, then Locast. Locast channels priority has definitely moved down the list.
Try the TiVos "favorites" feature and select your desired Locast channels. It seems to work well for me. Just highlight the desired Locast channel on the left side of the guide, hold the select button down till the menu pops up.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

What is locast?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

CrashHD said:


> What is locast?


locast.org is the company that rebroadcast local over the air television signals for five dollars a month.


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> locast.org is the company that rebroadcast local over the air television signals for five dollars a month.


In only a select few cities unfortunately.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Jacopo said:


> In only a select few cities unfortunately.


They are adding markets all the time.


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

I wish they'd speed things up. They only have 32 cities going, not much change over last couple of years.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Jacopo said:


> I wish they'd speed things up. They only have 32 cities going, not much change over last couple of years.


They add an area about every 2 months. If you have a vpn on your 4K you can use it to sign up. I got to use it like NFL Sunday Ticket last year, signing into different markets.


----------

